
YouTube stealth censorship still going on (now it hellbans) - spiritplumber
Original situation:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.slashdot.org&#x2F;story&#x2F;20&#x2F;05&#x2F;26&#x2F;1738201&#x2F;youtube-is-deleting-comments-with-two-phrases-that-insult-chinas-communist-party<p>After they say they &quot;fixed&quot; the &quot;error&quot;: comments are hellbanned rather than deleted, only the submitter can see them. I didn&#x27;t even know that Youtube had hellbanning in the first place.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=9EIdkhvNEBM (See if you can see my comments here, if you cannot, here&#x27;s a proof screenshot:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;f3.to&#x2F;quickgal&#x2F;1590579834unknown.png
======
DanBC
That's not "hell banning", it's "shadow banning".

Hell-banning is when banned users can see each others comments, but no-one
else can. Banned users can communicate with each other, but not other users.

Shadow banning is when only the banned user can see their own comments.

------
wkearney99
added a comment, still see it. Appears I can also see it from a different
browser (though still from the same PC, at the same external IP address).

